# Bicicletas Canyon



## albxor (Jan 8, 2014)

Hola que tal.

Alguno de ustedes ha comprado una bicicleta Canyon?
He visto su pagina y se ven bastante bien.

Canyon | Accesorios

lo que no especifica es si el precio de envió a mexico incluye Aduanas y todo ese rollo. 
Alguno de ustedes tendrá alguna experiencia con esa marca?

Gracias.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

albxor said:


> Hola que tal.
> 
> Alguno de ustedes ha comprado una bicicleta Canyon?
> He visto su pagina y se ven bastante bien.
> ...


Normalmente nadie te incluye gastos aduanales en el precio de envio.

Mas info aqui....

Canyon | Condiciones de envío

"Puede ser necesario pagar costes de aduana o de importación en las entregas a estos países o zonas especiales. Estos costes deben ser asumidos por el receptor de las mercancías. Canyon Bicycles no tien influencia en estos cargos."

Buenas cletas, por lo que he leido. Muy buen precio/calidad porque no tienen intermediarios.

Saludos
Warp


----------



## albxor (Jan 8, 2014)

Hola Warp, Gracias por Responder.



Warp said:


> Buenas cletas, por lo que he leido. Muy buen precio/calidad porque no tienen intermediarios.
> 
> Saludos
> Warp


Eso fue lo que me llamo la atención, pero si hay que pagar los gastos de importación sale lo mismo que comprar otra marca.


----------



## Arius Garcia (Feb 28, 2014)

Que tal Albxor, compraste siempre la Canyon? como te fue con la importacion?


----------



## albxor (Jan 8, 2014)

Hola Arius, ya no compre una Canyon, en cambio me compre una bicicleta usada aquí en México. Mucho más fácil. 
Saludos. 

Enviado desde mi SGH-M919 mediante Tapatalk


----------

